# Pretty young female near Cumberland, MD



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I posted on this girl back in February and got no responses. I got an email from the girl who has her and it's becoming more urgent. The dog belonged to her boyfriend who died and she's been keeping her along with her young children, while working at least two jobs. She's in a bad way and can no longer care for the dog. If you know of anyone who may be interested, please PM me. She's a pretty young thing, about a year old, no papers but is pure-bred, good with and protective of the children. I'd really like to see someone snatch her up before she ends up in a shelter. I think I still have pics but I'll have to dig them out if anyone wants to see her. Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=947298#Post947298

Is this her?


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

PM'd you


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, that is her. Not the best pic, I had a couple more with her ears up.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

She is gorgeous! AND good with kids....what more could you ask for?


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree ShepsRgr8, that's why I'd like to see her find a home before she ends up in a shelter. I have someone who is from the area trying to see if there's anything she can do. I found out about her on the first leg of my journey, couple of months ago. When I didn't get any responses I told the girl and that if I heard anything, I'd let her know. I give her a lot of credit for holding on to the dog this long, she really must care about her, just can't handle to load and I'm sure her kids are her first priority. Hopefully, we can find this pretty girl a stable home, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I would love to take her. If there anyone that can help with transport?

If we can get her to Chester Springs, PA I can keep her there until my next transport from there comes to Rochester.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

If I were closer I'd be happy to transport. Unfortunately, I'm in Florida right now and won't be heading back north for quite some time. Let me see if I can arrange anything, I'll also contact the girl who has her and see if maybe she can help with transport. Thanks!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I sent an email to the girl with the dog and haven't heard anything. Also haven't heard from the one trying to rescue, have no idea what's going on, if anything. If I hear I will sure let you know.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am the one who would love to take her. Let me know when you hear from her and hopefully she will let me find this great dog a forever home.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I will do that ShepherdMania. I'll send another email and try to find out what's going on with her. Where are you located? Maybe we can find some transport, I'll look into it.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am in Rochester, NY. 

I have a transport from WV to PA to NY happening this week (not sure what day yet). She will be going across on 70/76 and will be about 40 minutes north of Cumberland. If we can get someone to meet her we can make this happen.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Please get in touch with the current owner at [email protected], I got an email from her and there has been no inquiry. If you'd like, contact her directly and let me know if the transport is okay. Thank you!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks so much! Do you know the dog's name?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just sent her an email.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Her name is Justis.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Please update me on anything about this girl. I'd love to see her find a home and would be very happy to hear it's a go. She's been on my radar since February and her circumstances are very sad.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I sent an email the other day and haven't heard anything.


----------

